# D* Tivo software updating: it ever happen?



## ccchuck (Jul 25, 2003)

I recently put an old unit back in service, its connected both phone and satellite, but after 3 weeks of now and again "downloading data", no hint that it is ever going to update its software to the current version-
my question- anyone here ever have an old unit to update IN THE LAST YEAR or so?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

As I understand it, the software updates are not "in the stream" anymore for DTiVos, since it is assumed they have long since updated. If you want a newer version, you could buy an InstantCake image.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What model DirecTivo do you have?
What version software does it have?


----------



## ccchuck (Jul 25, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> What model DirecTivo do you have?
> What version software does it have?


Hughes SD DVR-40, 3.1.1e


----------



## ccchuck (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm getting "answers" that don't agree-
the software is updated..
1) by phone in slices - is this the 5-8 minutes of download that shows up about once a day (forced calls)
or
2) by satellite in slices..

anyone here know for sure, or had real experience with this?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's both, really. Usually the software is updated over the satellite, but does not install until triggered by a call to the TiVo servers (this may be days or even weeks later). The software used to come over the phone, but I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

I've had mine back in action for months connected to phone 24/7 and no updated software...makes daily calls, downloads, etc.....it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

Instant cake in the future, that is what I had to do to update my tivo


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

ccchuck said:


> I'm getting "answers" that don't agree-
> the software is updated..
> 1) by phone in slices - is this the 5-8 minutes of download that shows up about once a day (forced calls)
> or
> ...


What you might be getting is the "logo" update, which updated the channel logo's, but not the software. You can try posting here for a copy.

I don't know of anyone getting a software update (i.e. to 6.4a) within the last year or so.


----------



## ccchuck (Jul 25, 2003)

ss_sea_ya said:


> ....... You can try posting here for a copy.


I left a request there but noticed earlier requests for the same image were going unanswered..

guess I'll just have to stay with the old software for now.

Maybe a good guy will rescue me yet.


----------



## ccchuck (Jul 25, 2003)

just updating this...
no software update as of today - lots of downloading - 6-10 minutes worth twice this week ( I'm forcing a daily call) , since this is the machine of last resort here I'm not really worried but it would be nice to get it updated without spending more money.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

It's never going to happen....mine has been making daily calls and downloads since Fall of 2010 with no software update....trust me on that.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

I got so sick of waiting for a software update, I gave up and forked out the $$ for the upgrade.

The only software upgrades, are for the directv brand of receivers and DVR's that update though the satellite


----------

